# GD Baltimore Squig Cake on T.V.



## Locust (Dec 26, 2008)

For those of you who went to GD Baltimore, you probably saw the Squig Cake made by the T.V. show Ace of Cakes. (If you didn't, well.. they did.) The episode they filmed, will be airing (in the U.S.) on Food Network at 10 p.m. tonight. 

Here's a link to the Food Network page with the times:

Squig Cake Episode

And a pic if you haven't already seen it:


----------



## Zamgek (Dec 11, 2008)

I watched it, cool how they made it... Wish they would of been enlightened as to what the squig actually was... They kept calling it a meatball with teeth and legs.


----------



## drummerholt1234 (May 27, 2009)

And it was for a video game (fair enough that it was from the MMO thou?) convention LOL! Ace of Fail as well as Cakes! 

It is very cool thou. They should make a whole cake army... edible Plaguebearers sound delectable!


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

For the first time some will eat the squig and not the other way round!

Looks cool as hell tho, we should let them off for their lack of knowledge, most people I have ever spoken to are either "hey I/mys son used to play that" or "is that like yugioh?"


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

Yugioh?!! How insulting :laugh:
It was incredible how he sculpted it. Maybe Duff can do a Warlord Titan of sorts next


----------

